# Poor Batt Life?



## big_limits (Sep 23, 2011)

If your battle life is less than desirable you may want to do a reset of bstats and full drain cycle. Of course your mileage may vary but for me it has worked. I'm a flashaholic and currently on AOKP29. After the full charge, wipe and drain I plugged in charger, booted and wow... 45%battery. I let that get down to 4% or so gave it a full charge and my batt life had improved quite a bit. Of course ymmv but you might wanna try. If ur batt fries don't blame me tho. You are all big boys and girls
yeah I know... old news to some but others may not be privy


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

Wiping battery stats has nothing to do with actual battery performance. So just give your phone a day or so and make sure specific programs aren't keeping your phone active and or pulling tons of data.

Sent from my Gummy Fassy


----------



## big_limits (Sep 23, 2011)

Just as calibration of a speedometer doesn't improve engine and transmission performance... but does allow it to read correctly.


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

Your analogy makes no sense and wiping battery stats does nothing to calibrate the shown percentage. All it does is clears the list of things that shows up under battery in settings.

https://plus.google.com/u/0/105051985738280261832/posts/FV3LVtdVxPT


----------

